# Rope Cutting Tip for Soldering Gun



## hobby climber (Feb 12, 2006)

I picked up a soldering gun to cut & melt rope but had limited results. I thought about getting one of the replacement tips for the bench top electric rope cutters figuring it might work, it wont! I then came across a rope cutter that fits on a soldering gun. Check it out, www.parts-express.com , under Quick Search, enter#372-072 for the rope cutting tip at $7.50 . If you are looking for a reasonably priced soldering gun, check out www.harborfreight.com , under Item #, enter #4328-OVGA. that should be the gun and it sells for $12.99 . BTW, I got mine on sale at 1/2 price ($6.99) last week. This combo is a great set up for cutting & melting rope. So for what it would cost you to buy a replacement tip for a table top electric rope cutter, you can get both the soldering gun AND the rope cutting tip.  HC


----------



## clearance (Feb 12, 2006)

Good for you, I just use black tape and my Buck knife.


----------



## hobby climber (Feb 12, 2006)

*Pic's*

Here's a picture of the soldering gun & rope cutting tip together, enjoy. HC


----------



## pbtree (Feb 13, 2006)

clearance said:


> Good for you, I just use black tape and my Buck knife.



Amen!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 13, 2006)

I've always preferred the melting method too.

I think hobby shops as well as hardware stores sell those flat tip attachements for rope or plastic cutting.

In the old days when I was first starting in business, I tried the tape method, but became tired of having to replace it or have the widened taped end get stuck when pulling knots apart.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 13, 2006)

The best tape job will evenutally come apart. A good melt job won't. As a bonus, if you use a bit of flame (or a heat gun), you can mold the end down to a nice taper.

And sometimes you don't have heat handy and tape and knife gets the job done right now!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Feb 13, 2006)

clearance said:


> Good for you, I just use black tape and my Buck knife.



Brion Toss calls the method of using a lighter to melt the ends of a synthetic rope a "Butane Backsplice"

I call the method of using electrical tape to prevent the ends of a rope from raveling a "3M Backsplice"


----------

